# What referral counts on IVF waiting list



## x0xjacquix0x (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Wishing everyone luck on their TTC journey

Im new to the site but love the wealth of information and seeing people in similar circumstances is comforting. Bit about me Im 27 and Hubby is 40. Ive been TTC for around 4 years now with 1 mc 3 years ago. We have had all the tests (HSG, lap etc) and everything has seemed fine, husbands SA is all good but recently had my AMH tested and found this to be low at 5.1 pmol/l it was retested 2 months later and has dropped to below 4 . I have just reached the top of the IUI waiting list at Monklands and went through my first abandoned cycle last month due to over stim on the drugs. I recieved a letter yesterday from my consultant saying that due to my AMH declining and the level it is that I was being referred for IVF but Ill still get 3 IUIs whilst waiting. The letter mentioned nothing about waiting times so i was planning to call the GRI and find out so that I can make a plan if the IUIs dont work (fingers crossed they do), I was wondering when the referral date would start from as ive heard mixed views, does the time get back dated and go from my original doctors referral to Monklands or does the start date go from the consultant referral at Monklands to GRI? Hopefully makes sense and any information appreciated. As i said IVF is still a bit away but I want to start planning.

Jacqui


----------



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi was in the same position as yourself! I had 3 attempts at iui now I am waiting on ivf. When your consultant writes to the royal depending on where you stay ie Lanarkshire is 1 year Glasgow 2 years. You never know though you might be successful with iui as a lot of people have got pregnant. Hope this helps


----------

